# Help me with Smoking Veggies



## harleyeg05 (Sep 13, 2013)

I am going to smoke a beef roast this weekend. I would like to smoke veggies, but I HAVE NEVER DONE IT B4. Can anyone help me with what would be good to smoke in a propane smoke from "Camp Chef: Smoke Vault".

Maybe some do's and dont's?

Thank you all.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 13, 2013)

Smoker roasted veggies are great. If you can I would recommend putting the veggies under the roast and let the drippings fall on them. Here is a thread that I did a while back just on veggies:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/142338/smoker-roasted-veggies


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 13, 2013)

I have that same smoker....and that is what I would do.  Put veggies in a pan...on a rack under the meat and let the juicy meat dripping fall and make the veggies all happy!

Kat


----------



## driedstick (Sep 14, 2013)

yep under the meat you will be happy make sure you post your results ,,,,good luck


----------



## harleyeg05 (Dec 1, 2014)

As I go back and look at past threads and see the advice that people have offered, and I show friends about this website, I want to say thank you very much. You have helped me enjoy smoking food! I show friends these posts and they have now joined this web site as well. I have used the ideas like these stated above and I loved the results! Thanks guys!


----------

